# Mutt guppies



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, on a regular basis I cull guppy specimens that don't meet up the standards of their own strains well enough from the desired ones. That doesn't mean that they're ugly or have physical flaws. For they can be very attractive specimens for that matter. But as a serious keeper and breeder, I have to reassure the quality of the strains I'm keeping. The ones I cull will go to my mutt tanks. Or they'll be put separate if a store or somebody else wants them. But in those mutt tanks, those guppies and endlers may crossbreed. And frequently some nice offspring can be the result of this random breeding in those mutt tanks. Here are three examples of those mutt guppies that have been born in one of those mutt tanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the last one. that tail is really nice.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Amazing colors on that third one. Very nice


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Gamegurl said:


> Amazing colors on that third one. Very nice


It's always a surprise what colors and shapes will develop in those mutt tanks.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

I wish I had the room and resources to set up a breeding room/huge fish room.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Gamegurl said:


> I wish I had the room and resources to set up a breeding room/huge fish room.


It can become a space consuming hobby in the house...


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

emeraldking said:


> It can become a space consuming hobby in the house...


Which would be fine with me. My friend Chlala lives in your area. May I ask where you live? Denmark?


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Gamegurl said:


> Which would be fine with me. My friend Chlala lives in your area. May I ask where you live? Denmark?


No, I'm in Holland.


----------

